# Should I confront my husband?



## diajah1 (Jun 18, 2010)

I just recently found out that my husband of 5 years is sending random women naked pictures of himself. I have been nothing but faithful to him and our marriage. What should I do? I know if I bring it up to him he will bold face lie but I have the pictures as I sit here and type.:FIREdevil:


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

diajah1 said:


> I just recently found out that my husband of 5 years is sending random women naked pictures of himself. I have been nothing but faithful to him and our marriage. What should I do? I know if I bring it up to him he will bold face lie but I have the pictures as I sit here and type.:FIREdevil:


Sorry to hear that. Has there been two way contact with anybody as a result of what he's been doing? He's hardly doing it just for kicks. He sounds like a guy who's fishing, casting his line and hoping for a bite.


----------



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

How can you NOT confront this in some way?


----------



## FOM (Jun 23, 2010)

diajah, of course you should confront him, but that's just the beginning. You should also put precautions in place to keep this from happening again, ie, he must give you unlimited access to his online accounts and phone for his accountability. I only hope he's doing this for some stupid thrill, but it's more likely he's trying to find someone to have an affair, or he already has.


----------

